# Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt



## steffen287 (14. November 2014)

Hallo brauche dringend Beleuchtung für mein mini Schlauchboot fahr es mit nen 2,6ps Motor gibts es da was günstiges und brauchbares um das boot nach den Vorschriften zu beleuchten fahr es auf der spree in berlin !


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

Ich hab auf meinem neuen Boot 2 runde Stecklichter für ne Seitenbeleuchtung (Batteriebetrieben) und eine weiße Rundumleuchte (sieht aus wie ne Taschenlampe auf nem Stab montiert. Alle drei werden in Klemmhalterungen festgemacht. Habs Boot aber noch nicht da, kann nächste Woche mal Bilder machen.


----------



## steffen287 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

Problem ist ja die wapo will nach BSH zugelassene Beleuchtung sehen aber hab noch nix gefunden was davon praktikabel ist das was du dran hast reicht der wapo in berlin nicht jedenfalls nicht dem Idioten von gestern


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Navigationslichter/

hast ein Bauhaus in der nähe da bekommst du alles was du brauchst mit bsh zulassung


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

ps. wie wäre es mit so was .... ist zugelassen musst dir bloß ein kleine Mast fertigen und hast alles was du brauchst 

http://www.bootdepot.de/1284-Elektr...m=g_merchant&gclid=CI3NxvbS-sECFY3HtAodV2sAjA


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Problem ist ja die wapo will nach BSH zugelassene Beleuchtung sehen aber hab noch nix gefunden was davon praktikabel ist das was du dran hast reicht der wapo in berlin nicht jedenfalls nicht dem Idioten von gestern



das hat sich leider geändert also du mußt siehe §10 abschnitt 3 seesschiffahrttrassenordnung
wenn dein boot unter 7 m
und Motor ohne lima darf nicht mehr nur im notfall
dann reicht ne weisse leuchte 
die du auch als Taschenlampe bei dir führen kannst


----------



## gründler (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bootsbeleuch...t=Bootsteile_Zubehör&var=&hash=item19cbb4c7e3


Sowas reicht für Kleinboote unter 5m.


#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bootsbeleuchtung-Toplicht-Lampenmast-Lichtmast-Rundumlaterne-360-Langen-Auswahl-/110791804899?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&var=&hash=item19cbb4c7e3
> 
> 
> Sowas reicht für Kleinboote unter 5m.
> ...



ja gibt kleinstlampen die auch eine zulassung haben


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

@ gründler

hast mal gelesen ( KEINE BSH ZULASSUNG) 
steht dick dabei #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> hast mal gelesen ( KEINE BSH ZULASSUNG)
> steht dick dabei #h



ja habe ich auch nicht bei meinen 4.20 m boot weil es nicht zu befestigen geht und die wapo hat zu mir gesagt weiß und rot grün reicht uns. habe auch kein 1m unterschied.sondern nur 80 cm bauartbedingt


----------



## Wollebre (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

das sollten wohl die gültigen Vorschriften zur Lichterführung sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

eu Verordnung 764_2008 lässt andere zeichen zu gegenseitige Anerkennung von zulassungen


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

so lange die beleuchtung nicht bsh oder eu zugelassen ist kannst dir auch ne Kerze reinstellen :vik:


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: Beleuchtung Schlauchboot für Binnenschifffahrt*

bau ran , was bsh sagt und fertig. willst du in ruhe angeln oder Stress.


----------

